# Biker/innen aus dem Raum: Haßberge, Coburg, Bamberg



## Bjoern97 (18. September 2011)

Ich suche Biker/innen aus dem nord-östlichen Teil des Landkreises Haßberge/ südlicher Teil Landkreis Coburg/ nördlicher Teil Landkreis Bamberg. 

Es kann sich jeder melden, der auch nur irgendwie mit seinem Fahrrad gerne  durchs Gelände fährt, ich fahre zumindest Downhill und normale MTB-Touren und würde ganz gerne auch mal mit anderen Leuten "vor Ort" fahren und neue Strecken kennen lernen. 

Ich wohne in Obermerzbach (kennt wahrscheinlich eh keiner), Gemeinde Untermerzbach, Landkr. Haßberge; Nachbarorte: Untermerzbach, Ebern, Kaltenbrunn usw. 

Euer Wohnort sollte nicht all zu weit entfernt liegen, so dass man sich halt mal irgendwo in der Gegend treffen kann. ( 10 km könnte ich auf jeden Fall zu euch fahren)
Downhill-Fahrer können sich gerne in einem größerem Umkreis melden. Wenn ihr Lust habt könnten wir ja auch mal zusammen in einen Bikepark fahren oder neue Strecken vor Ort bauen. ( alles im Umkreis von ca.5 km( Luftlinie) kann ich mit dem Fahrrad erreichen, den Rest fahr ich eh mit dem Bus/Zug.) 
Ach ja und wie alt ihr seit ist mir egal, ich komme eigentlich mit allen Leuten aus den verschiedensten Altersgruppen gut klar. 

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für alle Meldungen die hier eintreffen.


----------



## ericoli (18. September 2011)

Ich kenne Obermerzbach , du hast denn westlichen Lkrs. Lichtenfels vergessen, und damit sind wir schon fast im Gottesgarten   ( liegt ja in deinem 10 Km. Umkreis ) das ist eine Einladung zu uns zu Fahren ( wir können auch Downhill und normale MTB Touren , und mit versch. Altersgruppen kommen wir auch zurecht)  also  noch Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern97 (19. September 2011)

Lichtenfels ist halt irgendwo hinter nem "Berg"(Hügel) deshalb hab ich des ganz vergessen)
sorry, kann man so einen Thread eigentlich auch irgendwie schließen?


----------



## ericoli (19. September 2011)

Ja schreib einfach wilde beschimpfungen hier rein ,dann wird er geschlossen,   war SPASSSSSS,    lass doch evtl. melden sich noch andere Leute, ich hatte noch nicht mal Lichtenfels gemeint so zw. Ebensfeld und Bad Staffelstein  fahren wir oft ,und der Hügel zwischen Obermerzbach und Ebensfeld ist lächerlich    schau einfach bei uns rein wenn wir was ausmachen    Grüsse


----------



## Bjoern97 (19. September 2011)

Ja ich weiß ja selbst, dass der Hügel lächerlich ist, es war ja so gemeint, dass ich von meinem Ort aus nur den Landkreis Coburg und Bamberg sehe und Lichtenfels ist hinter dem Hügel, deswegen hab ich da nicht dran gedacht. 
Ich meld mich mal bei euch. 
Desweiteren kann ich den Thread ja mal lassen, vielleicht melden sich ja auch noch Leute, die weiter westlich wohnen und nicht bis zu euch fahren möchten, da es ihnen zu weit ist ( bringt ja auch nichts, wenn man schon kaputt ist, bevor es erst richtig anfängt)


----------



## Rolschi (11. Mai 2014)

Servus, die Beiträge sind zwar schon etwas älter aber ich komm aus Rodach und fahr auch dh.
Wenn das Thema noch aktuell ist kannst dich ja mal melden


----------

